# Already have employment - how does that work?



## GoingOcean (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

I run my own online company and can work from anywhere, thus no need to find employment if I were to come to Australia for a prolonged visit - how long would I be able to stay and how would that work with me not needing to find employment?

I'd really just need an internet connection and a flat to rent. 

Any input?

~ Kat ~


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Kat, have you thought about applying for a WHV? More info can be found on the government website but that would give you the option to work in Australia.. Visa Options - Working Holiday - Visas & Immigration Just a thought!


----------

